# Sleeve biting?



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

Pan has started a very odd habit - When I have her out, she pulls at my shirt sleeve. Just tugs at it, particularly if I have my arm inside the cage (she's not keen on being picked up, but is happy to run up your arm if you stick it in the cage). Normally she'll grab only the sleeve, but on one or two occasions, she got me too, which elicited a pretty loud "OUCH!" out of me. It didn't hurt terribly, but between being startled and trying to keep her from biting me again it was the response she got. What's she trying to do? Take my shirt into the cage? Take _me_​ into the cage?


----------



## spysquid (Aug 23, 2014)

My rats do that when they want to go inside my sleeve, your rat may be telling you in the same kind of way they want out, or to be on you. They also may just wanna check you out or are trying to play.
One of my boys will grab and pull with his teeth on the other rats back or shoulder, and he does the same to my sleeve or other clothes he can reach. But yeah that would be my best guess, all of my rats do it.


----------



## Cinn (Mar 4, 2015)

Cinnamon always does that with my shirt. I'll be sitting down playing with him and he'll try to drag my shirt into his cage. Your rat may just want to play with you.


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

My little girl does that too-she tries dragging my arm into her nest all the time XD


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a girl who does that a lot. Max will try to bite any clothes I have on. My sock, sleeve, pants. She never fails to accidentally nip me in the process. I think she just wants to play though. Maybe shes just curious about the clothes though. like "Mom what is that thing on you that I cant climb into. . ." Ollie on the other hand will grab onto my hand and try to pull into the cage. I love it. Too cute! Your girl probably just wants to play with you


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Dela does that to tell me she wants me to put her somewhere. :3 Usually if she wants me to lift my arm up for her to get somewhere.


----------

